# Will there be a 20th Anniversary SAR Rescue Timer?



## roachjl

I was looking at getting this watch, but noticed on the website that it’s its 20th anniversary this year. Do you think they will release an anniversary edition? Should I hold off until I see what they do?


----------



## StufflerMike

roachjl said:


> I was looking at getting this watch, but noticed on the website that it’s its 20th anniversary this year. Do you think they will release an anniversary edition? Should I hold off until I see what they do?


Not sure, on Instagram Mühle mentioned that the S.A.R. rescue timer got a moderate facelift (Black date disc with white numerals, crown in pearl blasted stainless steel to match the matt case.
They also announced novelties but no mention of an anniversary S.A.R. Model.


----------



## BobMartian

Turquoise anniversary limited edition


----------



## StufflerMike

Mühle posted the anniversary S.A.R. on Instagram Today. Not what most Mühle aficionados would have expected, not what I was hoping for. To be honest, a little disappointing, a 18k gold S.A.R., limited to 20 pieces worldwide, € 13,500.


----------



## FBPB

StufflerMike said:


> Mühle posted the anniversary S.A.R. on Instagram Today. Not what most Mühle aficionados would have expected, not what I was hoping for. To be honest, a little disappointing, a 18k gold S.A.R., limited to 20 pieces worldwide, € 13,500.
> 
> View attachment 16394591


Agreed. Rather a disappointing way to celebrate 20 years of the Rescue Timer.


----------



## Camguy

S.A.R. Gold


----------



## roachjl

It’s only January. Maybe they will release a more accessible version later in the year. Maybe 2002 pieces. I agree this is disappointing. 

Does anyone attracted to this watch actually want a gold version?


----------



## StufflerMike

Discussed here:









Will there be a 20th Anniversary SAR Rescue Timer?


I was looking at getting this watch, but noticed on the website that it’s its 20th anniversary this year. Do you think they will release an anniversary edition? Should I hold off until I see what they do?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Camguy

StufflerMike said:


> Discussed here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be a 20th Anniversary SAR Rescue Timer?
> 
> 
> I was looking at getting this watch, but noticed on the website that it’s its 20th anniversary this year. Do you think they will release an anniversary edition? Should I hold off until I see what they do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Well, that's what I get for not reading carefully. I'd only just received the email notification...got excited. Thanks!


----------



## Camguy

I have to admit that does look pretty incredible, and I'm not a big gold fan. 70 grams of gold....wow.


----------



## StufflerMike

Camguy said:


> I have to admit that does look pretty incredible, and I'm not a big gold fan. 70 grams of gold....wow.


70 gr of gold is absolute gorgeous but - imho - not the right gesture to celebrate the 20th anniversary of the S.A.R.with the Mühle fan community. A „simple“ Sellita movement in a golden cage is nothing I‘d consider for €13.500 with regard to other models available in this price bracket. For a tad more,17.670,00 €, you‘ll get a Tutima Patria 18k with an eleborate in-house handwound movement.


----------



## BobMartian

Muhle should of made the crown gold. It looks really cheep with the black crown.


----------



## StufflerMike

BobMartian said:


> Muhle should of made the crown gold. It looks really cheep with the black crown.


The black crown is well chosen, design wise, gold - black - gold - black.


----------



## ichdien

How does this square with the SAR's deserved reputation for ruggedness? I love mine (black dial, rubber strap) because it's tough and, to me, beautifully designed. Congratulations to Muhle on their anniversary, but the gold seems gaudy and, needless to say, it's not going to stand up to a beating.


----------



## Camguy

StufflerMike said:


> 70 gr of gold is absolute gorgeous but - imho - not the right gesture to celebrate the 20th anniversary of the S.A.R.with the Mühle fan community. A „simple“ Sellita movement in a golden cage is nothing I‘d consider for €13.500 with regard to other models available in this price bracket. For a tad more,17.670,00 €, you‘ll get a Tutima Patria 18k with an eleborate in-house handwound movement.


Definitely more "celebratory" than "legacy," but, hey...at current prices that's almost $3,200 in 18k alone!


----------



## StufflerMike

ichdien said:


> How does this square with the SAR's deserved reputation for ruggedness? I love mine (black dial, rubber strap) because it's tough and, to me, beautifully designed. Congratulations to Muhle on their anniversary, but the gold seems gaudy and, needless to say, it's not going to stand up to a beating.


+1
Not a milestone for the flagship product of Nautische Instrumente Mühle Glashütte in my book. Despite the S.A.R. being a milestone per se.


----------



## masqueman

The gold looks cool… but I’m not really a gold guy for tool watches. This does prove the SAR might look good in a warmer metal like bronze or brass. If that has already been done, sorry. I don’t know about it.

I’m aware those softer metals may not be ideal either…


----------



## StufflerMike

masqueman said:


> The gold looks cool… but I’m not really a gold guy for tool watches. This does prove the SAR might look good in a warmer metal like bronze or brass. If that has already been done, sorry. I don’t know about it.
> 
> I’m aware those softer metals may not be ideal either…


A bronze S.A.R. Rescue Timer has been issued to celebrate its 15th anniversary.








Mühle celebrating 15 years of their S.A.R. Rescue Timer...


In order to celebrate 15 years of the S.A.R. Rescue Timer Thilo Mühle and his team came to Berlin today to showcase their anniversary model - the S.A.R. Rescue Timer Bronze. Specs: 42mm in diameter, info I got today says 42,5 mm, height 13,5mm, Bronze case (as used for ship's propellors as...




www.watchuseek.com




Brass is uncommon nowadays.


----------



## Camguy

I don't wear yellow gold, just not my style, and I totally get the "gold isn't a 'tool' metal" point of view, but I think it rocks. It's the gold watch at retirement/momentous occasion, it's the party, it's a commemorative memento celebrating a milestone achievement...it's _supposed _to dazzle. 
It must feel amazing on the wrist, and there's no compromise on the 100 ATM WR, so..."tool watch" covered.


----------



## Simon

Oooh - I like it - in solid gold, no - I think that is a metal for dress watches not serious sports watches- but if it had been bronze or even IP it would be a winner - I think gold/black is a great combo

Edit - missed Mike's post about 15th Anniversary - that is a nice looking watch - but limited to 150 - maybe time for a regular-release


----------



## roachjl

Adding a red rubber strap for the 20th Anniversary…


----------



## attilab

I think they look fantastic. I have a Lumen on the textile strap incoming, but now I'm contemplating on the red rubber.
I'll contact them to see if it's available separately or not.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thilo Mühle on Instagram









Mühle-Glashütte GmbH on Instagram: "Part 1 of our interviews - We asked Thilo Mühle About the beginning of the S.A.R. Rescue-Timer development and cooperation with the DGzRS.⠀ ⠀ #muehle #muehleglashuette #sar20 #rescuetimer #watches #uhren #anniversary #interview"


Mühle-Glashütte GmbH shared a post on Instagram: "Part 1 of our interviews - We asked Thilo Mühle About the beginning of the S.A.R. Rescue-Timer development and cooperation with the DGzRS.⠀ ⠀ #muehle #muehleglashuette #sar20 #rescuetimer #watches #uhren #anniversary #interview". Follow their...




www.instagram.com


----------



## StufflerMike

roachjl said:


> I was looking at getting this watch, but noticed on the website that it’s its 20th anniversary this year. Do you think they will release an anniversary edition? Should I hold off until I see what they do?


Only 5 days and we are in the know.


----------

